# USMNT head coach...



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2018)

Been forever since there been stability or even a selection of a new head coach.

With Atlanta United boss Gerardo Martino considering taking the Mexico or Argentina job after MLS season who's name has been coming up the most?  Gregg Berhalter

The debate surrounding the U.S. Men’s National Soccer Team’s search for a new head coach focuses on who is not being interviewed. No matter. Gregg Berhalter, Columbus Crew SC head coach, tops the USMNT list.
https://mlsmultiplex.com/2018/10/30/usmnt-gregg-berhalter-man/amp/

U.S. Soccer plans to name the U.S. coach by the end of the year.

Berhalter is a green horn when it's comes to international coaching so I hope the search includes some more experienced coaches.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 22, 2018)

Agreed, Berhalter lacks international coaching experience and we have 3 other candidates to consider.

Julen Lopetegui
 - played for both Real Madrid and Barcelona
 - Coached Spain U-19
   - UEFA European U-19 Championship '12
 - Coached Spain U-21
   - UEFA European U-21 Championship '13
 - Spain National Team Coach '16-18
   - Went 20 games undefeated before being released 14W, 6D, 0L

Gerardo 'Tata' Martino
 - Paraguay National Team '07-11
   - '10 World Cup - quarterfinals
   - 2nd Copa America '11
 - Coached Barcelona '13-14 
   - 2nd in LaLiga
   - 2nd in Copa del Rey
 - Coached Argentina National Team
   - 2nd in Copa America '15
   - 2nd in Copa America Centenario
 - Coached Atlanta United

Tab Ramos
 - played professionally in Spain, Mexico and US
 - played in 3 World Cups for US, '90, '94, & '98
 - Head coach for US U-20 team, 2011 - current
   - 2017 CONCACAF U-20 Championship 
   - 2018 CONCACAF U-20 Championship

Gregg Behralter
 - played UNC, Dutch League, EPL, Bundesliga, MLS
 - USMNT - '94-06
   - '02 & '06 World Cup squad
 - Coached Hammarby in Swedish League '11-13
   - relieved for "lack of attacking play"
 - Coached Columbus Crew '13 - current
   - qualified for the playoffs in 2014, 2015, 2017 and 2018
   - reached the MLS Cup Final in 2015, but lost at home 2-1 to the Portland Timbers


----------



## younothat (Nov 29, 2018)

NOVA.Dad said:


> Agreed, Berhalter lacks international coaching experience and we have 3 other candidates to consider.
> 
> Julen Lopetegui
> - played for both Real Madrid and Barcelona
> ...


Ramos didn't even get a interview 

Tata to Mexico,  Pareja to Club Tijuana, Loptegui nope,

https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/usmnt-to-hire-gregg-berhalter-as-head-coach-ending-months-long-search-for-bruce-arena-replacement/

Why USSF has taken over a year to make a decision and made no real coaching search is the bigger problem if the CBS info is correct.

If true want to give Berhalter every chance to succeed but the federation needs some reform eitherway.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 3, 2018)

Don’t blame Gregg Berhalter, blame the process...

The biggest takeaway from his hiring: U.S. Soccer’s incompetence
https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2018/12/2/16457014/dont-blame-gregg-berhalter-blame-us-soccer-process

The formal introduction of Gregg Berhalteras the new United States Men’s National Team coach has concluded what has possibly been the most anti-climatic coaching search in sports history.

While many are upset with the hire they should be far more angry at U.S. Soccer than Berhalter. Personally, I don’t believe Berhalter is the best man for the job, but he’s hardly the worst choice. He’s a solid average, safe-pick who should be able to lead the USMNT to World Cup 2022 Qualification.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Dec 3, 2018)

...now our goal is qualification.


----------



## electrichead72 (Dec 3, 2018)

NOVA.Dad said:


> ...now our goal is qualification.


I was just going to say the same thing.

That's some low hanging fruit there and if you're working to "barely" make it, then that's a sad part of this story. I get that we may never win, but at least let's work to get as close as we can.

I don't really know the guy or his record, but if he was hired because he's an "ok" coach, then that's a bad decision from the start.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 3, 2018)

They should have had him in the role a year Go. Let him run things for a year and if he sucks, start over again.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Dec 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> They should have had him in the role a year Go. Let him run things for a year and if he sucks, start over again.


Phil Schoen - "Maybe he'll be fantastic and I wish him the best, but I still can't see how a year long, worldwide search, came up with an average coach, of an average team, in an average league as the best choice for the top job in the nation."


----------



## timbuck (Dec 4, 2018)

Has anyone heard what his contract looks like?  How much?  How long?  Any special items?


----------



## oh canada (Dec 4, 2018)

don't be so sure all of those other guys who didn't get interviewed wanted the job.  would you?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Has anyone heard what his contract looks like?  How much?  How long?  Any special items?


..multiyear contract that will run through the end of the 2022 World Cup cycle.   

How much? Double+  what he was making in MLS is what I heard so whatever that is but I would guess that amounts  to million(s)$  over 4 yrs


----------



## timbuck (Dec 4, 2018)

Will he have any other influence over what goes in within US Soccer?  
Klinnsman was also the technical director.  Not sure if he was the exact reason why, but the youth teams switched to birth year during his tenure.  And we also rolled out the Player Development Initiatives.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Will he have any other influence over what goes in within US Soccer?
> Klinnsman was also the technical director.  Not sure if he was the exact reason why, but the youth teams switched to birth year during his tenure.  And we also rolled out the Player Development Initiatives.


Klinnsman was responsible the change to birth year, ensuring that lots of grade school kids cannot play with their friends and may decide they would prefer another sport.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

outside! said:


> Klinnsman was responsible the change to birth year, ensuring that lots of grade school kids cannot play with their friends and may decide they would prefer another sport.


Before the change, it was just a different group of kids.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Before the change, it was just a different group of kids.


In order for soccer to become more popular in the US, it needs more players. That starts with little kids. If little Suzie cannot play with her friends, she may not play. Multiply that by all the elementary schools and it starts to matter.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

outside! said:


> In order for soccer to become more popular in the US, it needs more players. That starts with little kids. If little Suzie cannot play with her friends, she may not play. Multiply that by all the elementary schools and it starts to matter.


With the old rules, my older son with the August 8 birthday was not able to play with most of his schoolmates, and became instead the oldest player on the next-younger team.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> With the old rules, my older son with the August 8 birthday was not able to play with most of his schoolmates, and became instead the oldest player on the next-younger team.


He was the exception. There is more splitting of grade level players under this system. My DD did not want to play soccer until she found out her friends from school were playing.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

outside! said:


> He was the exception. There is more splitting of grade level players under this system. My DD did not want to play soccer until she found out her friends from school were playing.


THE exception?  Cal South registration rules were never tied to school grades.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> THE exception?  Cal South registration rules were never tied to school grades.


But they were MUCH closer than they are now. Sorry you didn't get the excerpt from the old expression "The exception to the rule". I believe that in order to increase the popularity of soccer in the USA, we should cater to the needs of the youngest players. You are allowed to believe differently.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2018)

outside! said:


> But they were MUCH closer than they are now. Sorry you didn't get the excerpt from the old expression "The exception to the rule". I believe that in order to increase the popularity of soccer in the USA, we should cater to the needs of the youngest players. You are allowed to believe differently.


At the risk of bringing the horse back from the dead to be further beaten -   US Soccer should have grandfathered players in that were already playing 11v11 and kept their age groups the "old" way.  Maybe even kept every age group that was already playing 7v7 under the old rules and then started fresh with new groups coming in.
And/or align the DA teams to the "new" age groups.  Since the age group alignment was about "setting us up with the same groupings as the rest of the world."

If we had qualified for the world cup and had a decent showing, then everyone would have said "The Federation did a great job.  This move has made us more competitive".
That didn't happen.  And now USSF is having every decision second guessed by US soccer fans.


----------



## Kante (Dec 6, 2018)

my two cents is that having academy be birth year, and non-academy be essentially the school year, we had a unique situation in the US where we had two set of kids benefitting from relative age effect. 

With the academy/birthyear req, kids born from Jan to March-ish benefit, and with the non-academy/school year cut req, kids born from Aug thru Oct-ish benefited.

Now, with birth year as the universal req across all soccer, just the Jan thru March-ish kids will benefit from RAE. 

The math seems simple. We/Klinnsmann effectively reduced our player pool by 1/2 moving forward. Seems like self-inflicted wound that could have been avoided.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Dec 8, 2018)

Tata Martino

He came.
He conquered.
We let him walk away without an interview.


----------



## younothat (Dec 20, 2018)

CHICAGO (Dec. 20, 2018) – With his first opportunity to set the tone and direction of the program, U.S. Men’s National Team head coach Gregg Berhalter has called 27 players to Chula Vista, Calif., for the annual January Camp. The group will report Jan. 6 to the Chula Vista Elite Athlete Training Center, with one additional player to be added prior to the start of camp.

The camp and matches mark the first for Berhalter since being named head coach in December. The U.S. opens the 2019 campaign against Panama on Jan. 27 at State Farm Stadium in Glendale, Ariz.

“In putting together this domestic-based roster, we started with a number of players who we think can be a core part of the group moving forward. We then looked at players that excelled this year in Major League Soccer, and finally chose players that can play a specific role in our game model,” Berhalter said. “We are very excited to start to implement our ideas about the style of play and the culture we want to develop in the National Team.”

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/12/20/11/39/20181220-feat-mnt-gregg-berhalter-calls-27-players-usmnt-2019-january-camp-chula-vista-california?fbclid=IwAR25LqSXNJRGfi315yeyTRDDCUZ8o33zQbxAWLTudlixnjQS3bd8EDTYG1w

The JAN camp is typically heavy with the MLS players but this is almost the Bruce Arena type deal but that's  they way it goes since the international clubs are in season and they don't necessarily release players for this.   Guess we will have to wait for the international window in March to see Pulisic, McKennie,, etc.     Until then  MLS vs Costa Rica & Panama i suppose,


----------



## jojosoccer (Dec 20, 2018)

January camp set for an all MLS team.
The Euro players are on break then.
Can’t we start with the core players and build around them? Get our core team playing together!
We are already a year behind and he’s going with the MLS players that had a good season - whoop de doo.... MLS players props.
This is a stupid move already....
We play CONCACAF friendlies with our 
MLS squad, including “pass back” Bradley- OMG, he cant play a ball forward 
I certainly hope this turns out better than it looks right now on paper.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Why is Bradley there?  You'd think he would start to say "No thanks.  I'm not getting any better and the vast majority of fans hate me because of my performance in TnT."


----------



## jojosoccer (Dec 20, 2018)

Bradley wasn’t any better when they brought him in the past 
2 games in 2018.
Has been.......
BUT still gets my vote for favorite goal against Mexico
Chip the keeper - all time classic in a Classico


----------

